# Sat 2/9 Ricketts



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Am I a glutton for punishment or what...but back to Beau Yacht Club tommorrow arvo gents if anyone wnats to join in. 2pm to dusk, but Ward keeps changing the weather forecast on me so nothing is cast in rotomoulded plastic at this stage. A change of scenery around PPB/Westernport maybe called for next paddle :wink:


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Variable winds to 10 knots tomorrow tending northerly
at around 10 knots before turning south to southwesterly at 10 to 15 knots in the afternoon. Waves half to one metre

Doesn't sound too bad.

I might see you there mate...might :wink:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Not this weekend guys  
Up for next week though
Have a good one


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck out there lads. I'm building up credits for the Snapper season instead.

Mini golf with Hoit jnr this morning and gardening with Mrs Hoit this afternoon.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Not a lot of Ricketts love yesterday gents...calm and quiet. Bourke St on the water, and could only manage a coupla Pinkies (one of which just made legal). Also hooked and lost a plump litle flattie working in closer at Quiet Corner :evil: ...so ended up clearing up left over soup for tea :roll: Due for a scenic change next time unless conditions are spot on for Ricketts.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

just out of interest, has anyone tried a sunset to night fish??


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

hoit, Snapper season never ends over here accross the ditch. these were caught a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Rob, I guess you're like me - really enjoying the serenity! Until the fish start getting serious that is.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Naki Man said:


> hoit, Snapper season never ends over here accross the ditch. these were caught a couple of weeks ago


Nice catch Naki Man. Here in PPB unless you are a gun Snapper fisherman (I'm not) you need to be satisfied with winter Pinkies. On light gear Pinkies are still good fun 



PhilipL said:


> just out of interest, has anyone tried a sunset to night fish??


I have fished into dusk several times. I wouldn't mind a night fish on a balmy summer evening. Milt & Squidder had a good evening session last summer.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

An balmy evening fish during summer is great for the soul, good fishing, awesome sunset and a clear stary night. Even better when you come home with a bag of fish and are amongst good company.

The only trouble is could we trust his Poddy character in the dark. Hmm I see visions of Poddy standing up right in his stripy thermals practising some yoga routine for balance :shock:

At this stage I'm good for next weekend, perhaps we try a little further south amongst Salmon, Squid and Garfish teritorry??? Franga way "Frankston" perhaps.

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Peril, "Ahh the serenity". Which is pretty much my akff code for "I didn't %$!! get near a fish!!" Other codes I use frequently are "I enjoyed the paddle immensely" and "I pretty much decided to take nice scenic photo's" which also can be interpreted "I didn't %$!! get near a fish!!" :wink: 

Naki Man, nice haul to fill a F'N'D like that...do any of ya Kiwi paddlers put any time in ont he trout/salmonoids?

Milt, I'm not good for this weekend but hope ya get amongst em. Re my nocturnal activities...I wouldn't be trusting my sanity in the daylight let alone the dark. When is that next full moon? :wink:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok, someone last weekend took a 7kg specimen 100yds out of the breakwater at St Kilda marina - the same time we were out with the tiddlers 230-430 at Ricketts. There are a number of 1kg ones about as well. Oh and you'll love this - the biggun was taken on an SP


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thats awesome news Phil, *go the soft plastics* 

Just remembered its our 1st year anniversary this weekend so this cancels me out for this weekend sorry lads, but a mans got to do, what a mans got to do! :?

Milt,


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

PoddyMullet. Yea a couple of guys I go fishing with are trout fisho's as well. One went over to the middle of the island last week and caught a good haul. Some decent sized ones too. Mainly landbased though


----------

